# what's the best UV filter for Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens?



## funkxjyoo (Feb 1, 2013)

Can anybody with Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens share what brand they use for UV filter?


----------



## Efka76 (Feb 1, 2013)

On all my lenses i use Hoya HD UV filters. Very good quality.


----------



## dave (Feb 1, 2013)

I use the B+W MRC slim UV filter and find it works well. No IQ loss.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 1, 2013)

I mean, a good UV filter is a good UV filter, regardless of lens (except the UWA/slimline issue)... I use B+W MRC F-Mount on all my lenses, (not the XS mount slimline, which you could get but I doubt would be necessary at 24mm), and have never noticed any flare, mechanical vignetting, or degradation of image quality. They're not cheap, but if you're paying that $$ for a lens, I don't see the point in skimping on the filter.


----------



## kubsztal (Feb 1, 2013)

B+W XS-Pro. No vignetting when stacked with XS-Pro KSM C-POL on 17mm (EF-S 17-55).


----------



## smithy (Feb 1, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> I mean, a good UV filter is a good UV filter, regardless of lens (except the UWA/slimline issue)... I use B+W MRC F-Mount on all my lenses, (not the XS mount slimline, which you could get but I doubt would be necessary at 24mm), and have never noticed any flare, mechanical vignetting, or degradation of image quality. They're not cheap, but if you're paying that $$ for a lens, I don't see the point in skimping on the filter.


+1


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 1, 2013)

B+W XS-Pro MRC would be my choice. The F-mount would also be a good choice as would the Slim - with the caveat that Slim do not work with standard lens caps (only the slip-on cap that comes with them). The F-mount and XS-Pro style filters work with standard caps since they have standard filter threads on the front.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't use filters fro protection unless I'm in conditions where I need them (dust, dirt, sea spray).
I use the hood and always keep the lens cap on when not in use.

I used to use protective filters a lot but have since dispensed with them because they affect the contrast some.
Another layer of glass is going to have some negative effects, no matter how high the quality of the glass.

I would buy a clear filter for protection since digital cameras are not susceptible to UV.
Clear filters are generally cheaper too.

ET


----------



## SJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Im using Carl Zeiss uv filter


----------



## funkxjyoo (Feb 1, 2013)

thank you all for the comments! 

for protection usage, is it better to just get a clear filter? instead of UV? 
(if so, can somebody recommend a good one? i'd appreciate it if you can provide links for the products.)

Thank you!


----------



## SJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually imho, filter is very useful for front element protection.. if not a pixel peeper I suggest u should get one.. b+w is very good but xpensive..


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 2, 2013)

I would go with a b+w as well. All the mount widths should be fine. The F-pro is cheapest and the XS-pro is the newest with nano tech coating to repel water better. Make sure to get a MRC (Multicoating). 

If I were you I would buy: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756819-REG/B_W_66_1066112_82mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html

Since you are putting it on a 2000+ dollar lens, get a good filter. This is a clear filter and one of b+w bests with MRC, slim and nano. At 126, I find it a very acceptable price. I use this on my 16-35mm and I notice no vignetting so you definitely shouldn't get any.

BTW, you dont have to get a UV since you use a digital camera. Clear will work just as well.


----------



## Old Shooter (Feb 2, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Heliopan or B+W...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2013)

Mikael Risedal said:


> funkxjyoo said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody with Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens share what brand they use for UV filter?
> ...


 
Mikael, can you point us toward a sample of the filter you have in mind? Obviously, we do not need UV, but the plain filters I've seen were not multi coated, just glass.
Thanks1


----------



## infared (Feb 2, 2013)

funkxjyoo said:


> thank you all for the comments!
> 
> for protection usage, is it better to just get a clear filter? instead of UV?
> (if so, can somebody recommend a good one? i'd appreciate it if you can provide links for the products.)
> ...



My lens has this riding on it:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756819-REG/B_W_66_1066112_82mm_XS_Pro_NANO_Clear.html


----------



## Sony (Feb 2, 2013)

I use Tiffen HT (high transmission) Super Clear filter (made in the USA) to protect the lens, cheaper than UV filter (we dont need UV filter in digital era). Keep it on when taking quick pics such as wedding or events. When taking slow pics with camera on tripod (landscape, ...), I take it off and, if in day time, put on Tiffen HT Polarizing filter.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 2, 2013)

funkxjyoo said:


> Can anybody with Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens share what brand they use for UV filter?


I've been using B+W MRC filters for all my lenses ... there might be other better UV filters ... but I trust B+W, especially the MRC filters and I have always recommend them to all my friends and colleagues.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> funkxjyoo said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody with Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens share what brand they use for UV filter?
> ...


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/132979-REG/B_W_66026943_82mm_UV_Haze_010.html


----------



## spinworkxroy (Feb 2, 2013)

You won't go wrong with b+w. I only use b+w because I once dropped my lens and if not for the filter I'd be buying a new lens instead..the filter broke into pieces but my lens front element was safe.
Yes, you don't need uv in the digital era..but mrc coating is useful.
Get the regular clear f-pro is enough.
I'm using xs-pro in all my lenses just because where I am, the price difference is a few bucks so might as well get the best


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > funkxjyoo said:
> ...


You can also see the filter in one of the videos I've posted on Youtube here: Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC Lens Review (at 3.15 mins into the video you can see the filter).


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your lens is coated with UV layer. I have B&W *Clear* Filter on my lenses:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475496-REG/B_W_66_1005754_82mm_007_Protection_Clear.html


----------



## Razor2012 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use the B+W XS-Pro Nano filters, have them on all my lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Your lens is coated with UV layer. I have B&W *Clear* Filter on my lenses:



Practically speaking, for a dSLR there is *no difference* between a UV filter and a clear filter - my advice is to get whichever one is cheaper. That does vary based on size, vendor, and geography. For example, here are some prices from Amazon.com today:


B+W 77mm XS-Pro MRC Nano Clear 007M - $115
B+W 77mm XS-Pro MRC Nano UV 010M - $73
B+W 82mm XS-Pro MRC Nano Clear 010M - $126
B+W 82mm XS-Pro MRC Nano UV 010M - $253

So, if I wanted to purchase from Amazon.com, for a 24-70mm MkI which takes 77mm filters, I'd get the UV filter and save $42, and for a 24-70 MkII which takes 82mm filters, I'd get the Clear filter and save $127.


----------

